# Bill Hillman Training Seminar



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

HOLD THE DATE!!!!! 
Bill Hillman will be coming to Nashville, TN, the weekend of September 22-23, 2012. The Middle Tennessee Amateur Retriever Club will be hosting a two day seminar that will feature Bill's methods of training young dogs and then taking it to the next level. 

You have seen and heard about the DVDs and all the topic threads on RTF, now you can see what it is all about in person and see for yourself. We are happy to have him coming south and it will be a wonderful training opportunity for you and your dog.

More information will be forthcoming as it becomes available.

When making plans for the fall, hope you will consider coming to Music City for a great weekend of dog training!!!


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

September 22-23, 2012
Sponsored by the Middle TN Amateur Retriever Club at the Poole Knobs WMA, LaVergne, TN
$150 if enrolled by September 1st; $175 after September 1st


Bill shares his training methods and secrets to produce a fabulous retriever, whether you are interested in a family dog, a hunting dog, or a dog for hunt tests and field trial competition. Topics to be covered include:

•	Teaching the “Fetch” command (a/k/a “force breaking”)
•	His famous “Traffic Cop” method of teaching the SIT command and reinforcing the SIT command with the electric collar and other stimuli and distractions
•	Understanding how to create an electronic signal between you and your dog using the “soft collar” method
•	Next steps/transitioning from foundation work
•	Problem Solving


For more information, contact Sherie Catledge at [email protected] or 615-888-3647


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

A reminder to get in your Early Bird fees prior to September 1st. If you want to pay by credit card, you can go on Entry Express; if you want to send in by check, you can go to our club's website and fill out the application and forward to me. Club website is www.mtarc.org.

This is going to be a great gathering of retriever folks, hope you have the date saved!


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

For some reason, the EE link shows not finalized. Better to just send a check and save the credit card fees. I can hold checks if you need me to.

There have been many posts about Bill's DVDs on this forum, this is a great way to get all your questions answered and see his methods in person.


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

Have had a great response to the seminar and considering all the other field events taking place on the same weekend, we are thankful. It is not too late; if you have been considering coming, go ahead and print off the application at www.mtarc.org and send to me. We are also having an optional training day on the Monday following the seminar at our place. If you want to get in some great technical water set ups, we have a 6 acre technical pond and have set up 7 wonderful tune-up blinds. We have a dedicated double T field as well as 6 pattern land blinds. Lots to do!!!


----------

